# Orient accuracy



## Tom3

I have now owned an Orient Power Reserve watch for one week. I have kept it running for that entire period and worn it several hours every day. The winding efficiency is amazing. 4 hours of wear will give it a full wind from a low power reserve.

As to the accuracy. It's amazing.

It is running +11 for the week. 

You read that right. Not +11 per day. 

+11 for the entire week. 

Wow.


----------



## mjbernier

I hear you, Tom. I got a Blue Mako for Christmas, and I'm wearing it almost every day as well. In three weeks straight out of the box it's averaging +2 to +3 per day.

It almost makes me wonder if they're regulating each movement before it leaves the factory?

Mike


----------



## Tom3

You really do wonder. These watches are accurate enough to have been regulated. They certainly put my other two watches (both pretty good Miyotas that run +9 and +18 respectively) to shame.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

Tom, I guess members here would be interested to know what model of Orient Power Reserve watch you have that you are praising. It'll be a testimony to that model. 

Congrats !


----------



## Tom3

The watch is the CEX0P003W. I can't figure out how to cut and paste pictures from websites into this forum (I can do it on other forums!) or I'd paste that in too.

Here's a link to the page at OWUSA:

http://www.orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=441


----------



## Benjamin Chin

(Picture failed to show up in this post. Moderator kindly delete this post entry. Thanks.)


----------



## Benjamin Chin




----------



## fungus

Benjamin Chin said:


>


It's one of the few models of Orients I have and I love it. Superbly made and very accurate. I think Orients are more accurate than Seiko automatics anytime!


----------



## nhoJ

its just luck of the draw.

for all intents and purposes your Orient is a 1970's Seiko inside.


----------



## Tom3

If by "1970s Seiko inside" you mean it has a well-tested, tried and true, and accurate movement inside, I'd agree with you. Not a lot has changed since then with regard to mechanical movements after all.

If you're trying to be snotty, pick another forum for that. It's not appreciated here.


----------



## nhoJ

Tom3 said:


> If by "1970s Seiko inside" you mean it has a well-tested, tried and true, and accurate movement inside, I'd agree with you. Not a lot has changed since then with regard to mechanical movements after all.
> 
> If you're trying to be snotty, pick another forum for that. It's not appreciated here.


Hi Tom. I see you're new here. Nice to meet you and welcome to the forum.

Oh, and I was actually responding to the comment in red below.



fungus said:


> It's one of the few models of Orients I have and I love it. Superbly made and very accurate. I think Orients are more accurate than Seiko automatics anytime!


Cheers!


----------



## Tom3

Kew,

I guess I totally missed the jibe from the other contributor and I imagine your response was all in good humor. 

Sorry about getting my back up. I've been on forums with snotty people and had to endure people saying snotty things about brands that I liked so I wanted to cut that out in this thread at least. 

Despite the recent drama (which I know little or nothing about), the SCO forum seems to be largely devoid of that garbage.

BTW, I also own two Seikos and I really like them (although they are 19-year-old and 16-year-old Quartz datejust style watches). 

However, I'm really impressed with this Orient so far. The QC seems to have been excellent on my watch at least.


----------



## fungus

My apologies. I didn't mean to be snotty. I have 10 Seikos and 6 Orients autos and love them all. Accuracy is something (IMHO) that Orient has a upper hand. I am not saying Seiko are inferior and they are definitely better in other aspects.


----------



## yuber5

cool, 11s in a week,
my mako has 1 minute over a week, and i'm still amaze


----------



## Tom3

And it keeps on keeping on -- it's now +13 for 10 days. Amazing!


----------



## Shademantis

Out of the 4 makos I've owned, one was consistently -30 seconds a day...the other three were all +6-8 per day. The first one was probably used as a football in an impromptu warehouse game during someone's breaktime.


----------



## c2transform

how far off does it need to be before it is considered "inaccurate" ? 

I recently got an Orient CFA05002b and I am noticing that it is much further off than the numbers I see others reporting. It's not so much that I would deem this watch to be inaccurate, but it's enough to make the watch require adjusting every few days.


----------



## Bemo

I've had 3 Orients (all purchased from LongIsland) and 3 Seikos with 7s26 movement. The Orients were all more accurate out of the box than the the 7s26's. I do suspect the Orients are regulated at the factory. Just wish their dress watches were a little bigger.


----------



## Handsfull

bought two makos, one cem75001b and one ladies watch from Orient this Xmas. All but the ladies is within +3/-3. Unbelieveable, especially considering I paid less for all three than my sumo! Sad part, the sumo is so far -9/10 daily (insert disappointed face here). I can't think of an auto that compares for the $$, if so, let me know!


----------



## Tom3

As far as "typical" accuracy for an automatic, my Orient is not typical of affordable mechanical watches. As I said earlier, it's blowing the two Invicta Pro Divers with Miyotas (good workhorse movements made by Citizen) that I have. In fact, the two Miyota watches are quite dissimilar themselves in accuracy, one is +18 per day over the last year and the other is around +9 or so over the two and a half months I've owned it. (I think my newer Miyota may only be running +5 or so but I haven't tracked it carefully over the last month or so.)

The accuracy of my Miyotas (unadjusted from the factory) is much more typical for affordable non-COSC mechanical watches. Unless your watch is running +/- 25 or 30, then it's fine. Just wear it and let it run continously for four weeks or so. That will allow the movement to settle in and you'll be able to have a reliable baseline for your watch's accuracy.


----------



## nhoJ

Bemo said:


> I've had 3 Orients (all purchased from LongIsland) and 3 Seikos with 7s26 movement. The Orients were all more accurate out of the box than the the 7s26's. I do suspect the Orients are regulated at the factory. Just wish their dress watches were a little bigger.


Orients are not factory regulated until you get to the upper crust found in Royal Orient models ending with model numbers ending in JA or JB and this is reflected in the published specifications of +6/-4 per day.

Don't get me wrong...I am not down on Orient at all. I have 2 and I like them very much. I'm wearing one today. Oddly it is my least expensive one that has incredible accuracy and my Orient Star has something more typical of +10 per day.

We all just have to recognize what the Orient movement is and what it is not. If Orient were capable of manufacturing its movements in such a way that even the base movement had superior accuracy than the competition, then I would expect that to be reflected in the accuracy specifications. Until they do so, then you can't say that Orient is any more accurate than a Seiko or any other movement with the same specifications. All data to suggest otherwise is simply antidotal.


----------



## Tom3

Agreed -- although I suspect you meant "anecdotal." I don't know how it would be "antidotal."

That makes sense generally. They would adjust their accuracy statistics in the manual if they were adjusting all of them!


----------



## mjbernier

I agree as well...but it's still pretty neat to get a watch with the accuracy I'm seeing right out of the box.

I've been keeping an eye on my Mako, and noticed that it does not seem to gain or lose time throughout the day while I'm wearing it. But, at night when it's in my watch box it seems to gain a consistent 3 seconds overnight. I wonder if it's because during the day the watch is in every sort of position as I move about, while at night it stays in just one position (face up) for several hours. Anyone running into something similar?

Mike


----------



## SpinDoctor

mjbernier said:


> I agree as well...but it's still pretty neat to get a watch with the accuracy I'm seeing right out of the box.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on my Mako, and noticed that it does not seem to gain or lose time throughout the day while I'm wearing it. But, at night when it's in my watch box it seems to gain a consistent 3 seconds overnight. I wonder if it's because during the day the watch is in every sort of position as I move about, while at night it stays in just one position (face up) for several hours. Anyone running into something similar?
> 
> Mike


This is called positional variance. Temperature and the amount of wind in the mainspring are other common causes of accuracy drift.


----------



## mngambler

well I've been testing my Racing Skeleton using time.gov and it's averaging +7 to +9 per 24hrs....not bad at all


----------



## mjbernier

I've had this Blue Mako a month, and it's still running a pretty steady +2/+3 per day. I think I'm getting spoiled!

Mike


----------



## ASRSPR

My Blue Mako was about +15s/day out of the box, which I regulated to +7/day and didn't want to further adjust it. I bought one of their twin eyes date/day subdials models for a friend and it was around +13s/day and I was able to get that down to +4/day. I picked up a Seiko SKX007 that ended up keeping +3s/day out of the box. I guess it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## Tom3

Mine continues to chug along. It's +8 total for the last 8 days -- averaging +1 per day. 

I have to admit to using positional variance a little. I know that crown down speeds it up and crown up slows it down. It's a leather band with a deployant clasp so those are the only two options.

When putting it on my dresser (to wear another watch or for the night) I can decide whether I want it to slow down or speed up a bit.

Pretty amazing accuracy so far and it actually is improving.


----------



## epilepc

My new orient sub has been running for 7 days with net deviation of +7. That's really good.


----------



## mngambler

Tom3 said:


> Mine continues to chug along. It's +8 total for the last 8 days -- averaging +1 per day.
> 
> I have to admit to using positional variance a little. I know that crown down speeds it up and crown up slows it down. It's a leather band with a deployant clasp so those are the only two options.
> 
> When putting it on my dresser (to wear another watch or for the night) I can decide whether I want it to slow down or speed up a bit.
> 
> Pretty amazing accuracy so far and it actually is improving.


I've thought about trying this by mine is running consistent +8 per day.which I'm def. not going to complain about...adjusting it 1 min. +/- once a week is not a huge deal


----------



## Lester Burnham

When timing the accuracy of my watches I always keep wearing them, after all, watches weren't meant to lay on their side all day.

I received my Mako last monday:

tuesday: -8 sec 
wednesday: -7 sec
today: -7 sec

It's still very new so I'm not going to draw conclusions yet but a 7 or 8 seconds loss every day is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## blaggard

I picked up an Orient Black Mako from OrientWatchUsa around Christmas. At first the watch was gaining about 2-3 seconds/day. I have been wearing it pretty much every day, except for a few days last week when I put it on a watch winder. It slowed down after this and seemed to be losing about 2-3 seconds/day, but over the past week the watch has been running (+ -) 0 seconds/day! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## c2transform

Should I be concerned if I'm getting +26 a day on my Orient? After a week it's about 3 minutes off.


----------



## Tubal Cain

My Yellow Mako is +2 a day and my most accurate auto, besting even my 6R15 Seiko Spirit.


----------



## Mtech

c2transform said:


> Should I be concerned if I'm getting +26 a day on my Orient? After a week it's about 3 minutes off.


If this bothers you, yes.

the movement can be adjusted to perform much better, but unless you do it yourself  it will cost you approximately $50-80 USD.


----------



## Tom3

+26 is pretty far off. I'd considering contacting Orient about that or getting it adjusted.

As for the original watch in this thread, my watch is now close enough to dead on that I can consistently keep it within a couple of seconds of my atomic clock using positional variance. I keep it at +1 or +2 and have been doing so for several days. 

No matter what, it never gains or loses more than 1 second per day. That's just amazing. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom3 said:


> +26 is pretty far off. I'd considering contacting Orient about that or getting it adjusted.


The official Orient manual states that the movement will perform within the range of -30 to +40 seconds variance every 24h. +26 Is still comfortably within this range so I doubt that orient would do anything about it.


----------



## Tom3

Good point. I forgot the specs. You could still get it adjusted if you like.


----------



## SpinDoctor

c2transform said:


> Should I be concerned if I'm getting +26 a day on my Orient? After a week it's about 3 minutes off.





Lester Burnham said:


> The official Orient manual states that the movement will perform within the range of -30 to +40 seconds variance every 24h. +26 Is still comfortably within this range so I doubt that orient would do anything about it.


What model or movement do you have?

The most common Orient movements are rated at +25/-15 seconds per day.

I'm not sure what the +40/-30 movements are, but they are listed in this table. All are handwinding, so who knows. I just know I don't want them.:-d

http://www.orient-watch.com/support/pdf/K5a.pdf

If your watch is new, you can consider returning it. Otherwise, you can have a professional look at it or have a crack at regulating it yourself.


----------



## Lester Burnham

SpinDoctor said:


> What model or movement do you have?
> 
> The most common Orient movements are rated at +25/-15 seconds per day.
> 
> I'm not sure what the +40/-30 movements are, but they are listed in this table. All are handwinding, so who knows. I just know I don't want them.:-d
> 
> http://www.orient-watch.com/support/pdf/K5a.pdf
> 
> If your watch is new, you can consider returning it. Otherwise, you can have a professional look at it or have a crack at regulating it yourself.


This was quoted from the manual that came with my Mako.


----------



## c2transform

the movement is the 46K40 on the Orient World Timer


----------



## fonklover

yes, it depends on luck. but it doesnt mean that if a watch out of the box is not on time, that it can never be. the 7s26 mechanic for example is quite easy to adjust. my seiko was totally too fast. now its less than -5 seconds a day, and i will keep on adjusting every few days.

i bought that seiko very cheap from singapore, maybe thats the reason why some seller can sell so cheap, cause these watches are without quality check before leaving the factory???


----------



## Stone Hill

My Mako has been +5 a day.


----------



## timebean

I own the yellow 300m OS and it's keeping about -2 to -3 per day. I'm very happy with it.:-!


----------



## Tom3

The watch that started this thread is now running +9 -- over the last 4 weeks! What's that per day?

Again, I just use a little positional variance and I can keep it in the + single digits. Still running incredibly accurate


----------



## wdigeorge

I just got a new Orient Blue Mako and I am getting about -7 seconds per day observed over a 7 day period.


----------



## Wachulookingat

My Black Mako has positional variance depending on how I store the watch over night:
Dial up = +16 seconds per day.
Crown up = -4 seconds per day.
Crown down = -8 seconds per day.

Note that I do not lose or gain any time when I wear it 24 hours. I suspect I'd get the same effect from a watch winding box.

The point I am impressed by is the consistency of the watch. It's not 12-16 seconds off per night... it' always +16 seconds.

I will regulate it to +7 seconds at some point. However I am pleased with its performance overall and leave it dial up because It never hurts to be early to work 

BTW for comparison, my Rolex Oyster Perpetual Day/Date Presidential is +7 seconds per day off when I leave it dial up.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know how to measure the accuracy; I have just bought one Orient watches, hearing they are better in accuracy for the price we pay.

I am doing this to measure accuracy - anyone can give a better way of measuring or correct mistakes in my procedure;

1. I set the time (minutes and seconds) in my watch comparing the time in my laptop (windows vista :-|, Dell Inspiron 6400); 
2. I will measure the time difference next day same time against my laptop times;
3. The difference is the time my watch is wrong.

My watch model says, CFX01003B ; 100M water resistant; Automatic


----------



## nhoJ

Yes, that will work.

An alternate way is this. Take a quartz watch and hack (stop the second hand) of the quartz watch and then start it again to match the time of your Orient. Check it at your intervals and the time difference is your accuracy. I personally find this way easier as I don't have to remember or write down the seconds offset at the start of the timing...and I don't have to turn on my computer. Just take a glance at the watches.


----------



## Tom3

I use an atomic clock that syncs four times per day. That way I know it's accurate. Unless your computer is hooked up to a network that syncs with an atomic clock, there's no telling how accurate your computer clock is.

My watch (the one that started this thread) is staying in the low single digits per day. If it gets up to +9 or so, I just leave it crown up for the night. If it gets behind, I just leave it crown down.


----------



## Infinis

Was specially timing my watch (Balck Mako) for about 4-5 days now, first day got screwed, because I didn't position my minute hand normally and reading was difficult.

In 76 hours (3 days and 4 hours, my watch is +18sec). Will try to put it crown down tonight to see how it goes. BTW, I also noticed that the watch gains/loses time only when it's off my hand. During the day it stays +1/+0 sec for 6-7 hours period. My regards!


----------



## iddibhai

~+1sec/day for my Orient "sub" over the course of 5 weeks, on-wrist for about 23.5hrs/day.


----------



## zapiao

Any news ?


----------



## mjbernier

My Blue Mako has settled into a rock-solid +3 per day since I received it at Christmas. I couldn't be more pleased with its accuracy coming right out of the box. I hope my next one will be just as good!

Mike


----------



## jbw52

Just got my Black Mako on Thursday of last week and over the course of 4 days it is -3 seconds per day. Much better than my Omega Seamaster was at +6 seconds per day. So far I am very, very pleased with the accuracy. Even if it were running at +25/-15, which I think the cal 469 is rated at, for the money, I would be very pleased.


----------



## carcozep

I have my Orient Blue Mako for 4 weeks now. I will do the Grand Seiko test for accuracy, since I've heard COSC was introduced because swiss did not like japanese winning their watch accuracy competitions  So far, it has dropped from the 1st week from +9 sec/day[average] to +6 sec/day[average]. I keep it at night crown up, I was hoping it would loose seconds that way, but it didn't. Will start next week it's first serious trial and I'll see how should I keep it to loose seconds


----------



## robzilla

carcozep said:


> I have my Orient Blue Mako for 4 weeks now. I will do the Grand Seiko test for accuracy, since I've heard COSC was introduced because swiss did not like japanese winning their watch accuracy competitions  So far, it has dropped from the 1st week from +9 sec/day[average] to +6 sec/day[average]. I keep it at night crown up, I was hoping it would loose seconds that way, but it didn't. Will start next week it's first serious trial and I'll see how should I keep it to loose seconds


I find "swiss made" to be highly over rated. While I do like swiss watches and have had some really nice ones generally in terms of quality and value I have had much better success with Japanese and German watches with Japanese movements or Swiss modified movements.

ETA movements are good and certainly have a standard but I find that there is quite a variance in terms of accuracy from watch to watch and type of movement. I have not had to much experience with Soprod and Sellita. The one Sellita I owned briefly was close to a 6r15 which is to say much better than most ETA 2824-2's I have had in the past.

I think the same can be said of Japanese movements as well. They can range from Seiko 7s to Grand Seiko. However, the difference is cost and reliability. Yes ETA's are reliable no doubt but they will require more frequent service than there Japanese counterparts.

Some of the finest watches I have owned have been Japanese like Seiko and now new to me Orient. The Seiko Marine Master was one of the nicest watches I have ever owned. It just exuded high quality.

My new Orient Star 200m air diver is in the same class. One of the best watches I have ever owned in terms of finishing, quality, value and design and so far accuracy out of the box. There is nothing I do not like about it and that says a LOT coming from me!

I think second place would be German made as they make some very fine watches using swiss movement but usually adjust them very well.

My two Orient watches are so accurate that I really think the whole Cosc thing is a scam. A marketing strategy to get more money from consumers. Sure it promotes a standard but why are we paying more for it? Should all swiss movements just comply to Cosc standards or at least come close. We are already paying a premium for "Swiss" then to pay another premium for "cosc" seems rediculous to me.

Don't get me wrong I have nothing against Swiss movements and like them a lot but I really get annoyed by the attitude that if it is not swiss made it is garbage.

I will take an Orient Star 300m or Seiko Marine Master over a Rolex or "insert swiss dive watch here" any day of the week!! I do not buy the name but the product!!

Rob


----------



## Wachulookingat

I was under the impression COSC was a certification but not a grade, and after beating the Swiss repeatedly in terms of accuracy, the Japanese were not interested in paying for an ungraded certification.


----------



## robzilla

Wachulookingat said:


> I was under the impression COSC was a certification but not a grade, and after beating the Swiss repeatedly in terms of accuracy, the Japanese were not interested in paying for an ungraded certification.


You are right that it is a certification and my point was that you pay an extra premium for swiss movements with this cert. Does not mean the movement is any better than the next. In fact a company like Doxa simply regulates the same Eta 2824-2 that is in there normal dive watches and then charges another $1000 for the cert.

You are also right that the Japanese did not want to pay for a certification when they beat the swiss standard without it.

Rob


----------



## Sweep seconds

My Blue Mako at almost 4 months is almost dead on with overnight in the crown up position. 24 hour wearing is about +4 now. For the price of a tuneup on a Speedy Pro I can buy a few more Makos. Although, I do want that Speedy one day. Guess I even got sucked into wanting a Swiss timepiece.

There is a lot to be said about Japanese craftsmanship that most ignore because of the Swiss heritage. Also the status factor plays a big role. Nothing like a good marketing campaign to separate you from your money.


----------



## Sweep seconds

I just had another thought about how Omega and Rolex owners always say it's not about the accuracy, it is about the craftsmanship. Well, if the craftsmanship was that good, it would be more accurate.

Guess I just p**sed off a bunch of O & R owners. OOPS.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

Orient watch accuracy is excellent


----------



## torquemada

bought my Orient Mako 22nd of March 2010.










according to the time of the atomic watch, my Mako was 7 seconds late.

Today, 15th of April 2010 (I live in germany, a different time zone, yes, it´s thursday here), according to the time of the atomic watch, my Mako is 20 seconds late, that means she lost a total of 13 seconds in 24 days...now that´s quality!

I wear my Mako day and night, and I love her.


----------



## romquest

I have had a half dozen Orients, and I find they are all within +/- 7 seconds a day. The standout for me is the 300m. I have had two of them, and they each ran within 1 second a day. I also have an IWC Portuguese and the 300m is just as accurate. They are tough, consistent, and dependable. I can ask no more than that from any watch. 

CG in NYC


----------



## Kepler

Damn, I keep reading of these nearly/superior to quartz type accuracy reports, and as always my luck is never so good. Mine is gaining about 12 sec per day, and faster if I leave it face up... Yeah, I know it's within specs; just the same I would like to have mine so scary accurate. 

I'm hoping the movement might "settle-in" to a final better accuracy/consistency.


----------



## mngambler

Kepler said:


> Damn, I keep reading of these nearly/superior to quartz type accuracy reports, and as always my luck is never so good. Mine is gaining about 12 sec per day, and faster if I leave it face up... Yeah, I know it's within specs; just the same I would like to have mine so scary accurate.
> 
> I'm hoping the movement might "settle-in" to a final better accuracy/consistency.


it could settle a little bit, my racing skeleton started off around +8 - +9 out of the box and since letting it wind down it runs a consistent +4 - +5 a day now, doesn't really matter how it is positioned overnight either


----------



## Kepler

mngambler said:


> it could settle a little bit, my racing skeleton started off around +8 - +9 out of the box and since letting it wind down it runs a consistent +4 - +5 a day now, doesn't really matter how it is positioned overnight either


A change similar to yours would be great. I let mine wind down till dead (took 44hr:18 min's) a week after I got it, and I did not notice any change in accuracy. Maybe I'll let it die again and see what the results are, and go from there. Not that I consider its performance a hindrance, simply that It would be very neat to experience the level of accuracy I see mentioned from a mechanical watch.


----------



## cestommek

My 7500 are running around +5 seconds per day....i think that it's very well!!


----------



## jetboy

This is my first post here as I just received my black Mako on Thursday afternoon. After adjusting the bracelet and learning some of the ins and outs that evening, I set it against atomic clock time on Friday morning (as much as was possible without hacking). That was -23 against atomic time. 3 days later, it is at -30. So -7 seven over 3 days. I'm totally happy! :-!

- Doug


----------



## jalagl

My Blue Mako runs at +14, while my Orange Mako runs at around +10.
I was hoping for better accuracy given the comments I've heard about Orient, but still, I don't mind having to reset the time every week or two.


----------



## zapiao

Tom3 said:


> I use an atomic clock that syncs four times per day. That way I know it's accurate. Unless your computer is hooked up to a network that syncs with an atomic clock, there's no telling how accurate your computer clock is.
> 
> My watch (the one that started this thread) is staying in the low single digits per day. If it gets up to +9 or so, I just leave it crown up for the night. If it gets behind, I just leave it crown down.


What do you mean by "crown up" ad "crown down"?


----------



## Tom3

Since these watches come with deployant clasps, they can really only be put on away "crown up" or "crown down." There is a significant difference in how they run. If it's crown up and low in power reserve, it will run a bit slower than if it's wound and crown down. I don't know why, it just know that it works out that way.


----------



## jlancer8

I love Orient Star, and I just purchased a Seiko 600m Spring Drive, I think I will love that watch very much. I will post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## ragamuffin

My Mako and Mako XL are in the area of +5 to +10s a day. The World Time is around +5/day but none is near the Racing Skeleton, which in the last 6 days has run +2 sek in total  (or +0.33 s/day if you like)
(crown up at night)


----------



## andyp2k10

I have a question about watch (specifically new watch) accuracy.

So, yes, this is my first mechanical watch (CEM5J005B) and I'm trying to judge the accuracy. I'm a little perplexed at it's behavoir, but perhaps it's "normal".

Mon 0
Tues +5.5
Wed +9
Thurs +5
Fri +5
Sat +9
Sun +10
Mon +5

So, one week average is +7 seconds, but look how it jumps around. FYI, it's use has been the same...no more or less wear/action on any one day over another.

Is this strange, or expected?


----------



## WatchAdct

I'm not surprised at the accuracy. I have a few Orients and am always impressed with the accuracy you get for the price (especially with all the specials they are running!) Just got a new Mako as a gift for someone and it's +3 seconds. Very pleased!



Tom3 said:


> I have now owned an Orient Power Reserve watch for one week. I have kept it running for that entire period and worn it several hours every day. The winding efficiency is amazing. 4 hours of wear will give it a full wind from a low power reserve.
> 
> As to the accuracy. It's amazing.
> 
> It is running +11 for the week.
> 
> You read that right. Not +11 per day.
> 
> +11 for the entire week.
> 
> Wow.


----------



## Guest

I found this thread after I ordered my STI Limited Edition Watch – SER1S001B. It was supposed to have a highly accurate movement and I can say that I am quite impressed. It is running at +1 per day. Well within chronometer standards and my most accurate automatic watch.


----------



## ragamuffin

andyp2k10 said:


> I have a question about watch (specifically new watch) accuracy.
> 
> So, yes, this is my first mechanical watch (CEM5J005B) and I'm trying to judge the accuracy. I'm a little perplexed at it's behavoir, but perhaps it's "normal".
> 
> Mon 0
> Tues +5.5
> Wed +9
> Thurs +5
> Fri +5
> Sat +9
> Sun +10
> Mon +5
> 
> So, one week average is +7 seconds, but look how it jumps around. FYI, it's use has been the same...no more or less wear/action on any one day over another.
> 
> Is this strange, or expected?


It's also depending on the use, and not to mention the way you leave it at night. Depending on it's position it can gain or lose several seconds during night. Try putting it on your desk in a vertical position, crown up. That way it will loose a few sec. Horizontal, face up is the position when you want it to gain some.

See this (Rolex, but goes with any mechanical I guess..)
Minus4Plus6.com - Regulating a Rolex Watch


----------



## EagleRock

Well, Orients are certainly accurate when they want to. I've been timing my watch day-to-day since I got it on 9/17 when I first set it. I've compared it to time.gov around the same time every day and have made no amenities towards time correction (I simply wear it every day and leave it face-up on my dresser at night).

The day-to-day deviation so far has been at its most -3s/+4s. The 4s day was when I was attending a baseball game, so flailing arms were common. 

As far as an overall deviation for 11 days: 2.5 seconds. Can't ask for more than that out of an automatic. :-!


----------



## cheapwatch

I have 3 orient watches(planet orient,black mako,a standard one costing $30).The less expensive one is the most accurate.
Among all my watches the best accuracy comes from the Parnis portuguese Power reserve.


----------



## sicone

i have my black mako for about a month, and it has lost 1 minute ,in one month that its very good, for a 100 euro watch,i am thinking buying a new one:-!


----------



## CASD

cheapwatch said:


> I have 3 orient watches(planet orient,black mako,a standard one costing $30).The less expensive one is the most accurate.
> Among all my watches the best accuracy comes from the Parnis portuguese Power reserve.


How does your Vostok compare for accuracy ?


----------



## Scottish Steve

I've been hankering after an Orient myself after reading a few threads on other forums, mostly not watch-specific, but not quite got round to it. After buying a couple of G-Shocks this month (which I love) I decided I needed something more "watchy", less like an instrument, so I perused a couple of Swatch stands for something stylish but affordable which wouldn't look like I was trying too hard. I was just about decided on one for 1,280 RMB when I thought, since I was only a few yards away from the Orient stand, I may as well have a look. I noticed a new model which the shop'd never had before and which I can't find on the US site or on Google Images at all. Its a rectangular-cased, brown-dialled, extemely beefy leather-strap model with an exposed escapement wheel and crown-crank which is kind of "jolie laide" in '70s style. I half expected to see "Diashock" on the dial! It was _also _1,280 RMB. The moment I picked this up I knew I had to have it (roll-on payday). It doesn't in any way feel like an affordable watch, exuding quality, heft and precision. I'd have been happy to pay more than twice the price and if it had "Swiss Made" on it, I'm sure it'd be four times the price or more. In a fit of wierdness a few weeks ago I tried on a Tudor, which moved _very nicely indeed-_ I'm not saying its as good as that, movement-wise, but in terms of fit and finish of the case and overall execution, I'd be willing to say its as good as anyone really needs. For the same price as a Swatch? The more I learn about horology, the less inclined I am to consider buying a watch made in Switzerland.


----------



## CASD

My Mako runs about a minute a day fast..I finally just ordered a case opener to adjust it..



Tom3 said:


> I have now owned an Orient Power Reserve watch for one week. I have kept it running for that entire period and worn it several hours every day. The winding efficiency is amazing. 4 hours of wear will give it a full wind from a low power reserve.
> 
> As to the accuracy. It's amazing.
> 
> It is running +11 for the week.
> 
> You read that right. Not +11 per day.
> 
> +11 for the entire week.
> 
> Wow.


----------



## Chromejob

I've been regulating my CEV09 recently, and will post results. Before adjustment it was within +/- 10secs a day. I think it's much better now.


----------



## j stuff

I set my 2er vs my atomic gshock will report back in a few days


----------



## j stuff

-2 seconds within 24 hours

will report back again


----------



## EagleRock

Here's a quick update on my Racing Skeleton (CFT00006W with 46R40 movement):

It's been three weeks since I set it to time.gov. Since there is no hacking for this movement, I couldn't get it exact, but I recorded how close I got it. After the three weeks, in total, it has gained 2 seconds. Yes, I meant seconds. Day-to-day deviation has been at most +4/-4 seconds, but it has been very well balanced between forward and backward deviation. God do I love this watch! :-!


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> I've been regulating my CEV09 recently, and will post results. Before adjustment it was within +/- 10secs a day. I think it's much better now.


Gained 4 seconds from Wednesday to Thursday, but from Thursday to today noon, *only + 1.5 seconds over 24 hours* (measured with an OXO clock/timer I keep at work).

Yes you read that correctly. I nudged the regulator twice in the last two weeks. I'll be watching this further, might even take it to my local watchsmith and put it on his timing machine. +/- 2 seconds is within COSC-certified range IIRC.

BTW, if you can't hack your watch, a second method is to sync a reliable quartz timepiece to the watch ... my Seikos are +/- 1 sec a month at most, but I recently acquired a Tissot T-Trend TXL digi-analog watch (ETA 988.333) that keeps superb time. I simply hack the quartz to the mechanical and then check daily. Of course, a timing machine is ideal.[1][2]


----------



## j stuff

j stuff said:


> -2 seconds within 24 hours
> 
> will report back again


almost 48 hours

additional -3 seconds


----------



## Scottish Steve

My "Metro" with a 46A40 mvt, which is 5 days old, is running +3.5s/day when stored crown down, about +5s when worn and gains about 1 second after 5 minutes of artificial winding! (combination of "brandy glass" and "washing the windows" action)


----------



## KLR_Redux

My modded pepsi mako gained 5 seconds in 48 hours when worn continuously (except showering and exercise). I typically test my watches by wearing them full time so as to even out any positional variation.

My former boss has one of the 2ER Orients that he has found the sweet spot for. Basically whatever gain/loss during the day is cancelled out by the gain/loss when he puts it on his bedside table. He went just under three months without resetting, and that was because he needed to adjust the date after a 30 day month.


----------



## andyp2k10

ragamuffin said:


> It's also depending on the use, and not to mention the way you leave it at night. Depending on it's position it can gain or lose several seconds during night. Try putting it on your desk in a vertical position, crown up. That way it will loose a few sec. Horizontal, face up is the position when you want it to gain some.
> See this (Rolex, but goes with any mechanical I guess..)
> Minus4Plus6.com - Regulating a Rolex Watch


Thanks ragamuffin. I just didn't think it would jump around THAT much. It's pretty much keeping at +6sec/day on average so a little more or little less isn't a big deal.


----------



## Chromejob

Of course, in all of this, it bears noting that *there are 86,400 seconds in a 24 hour day,* so anything less than 10 seconds discrepancy is, IMHO, pretty darned amazing. Likewise, if a watch is all of 6 seconds off in that same period, it *will be ten days before it's an entire minute off*. I don't mind resetting a watch 2-3 times a month .. 4-6 times a month, and I'm a bit annoyed.

The watches that I've got to within +/- 3 seconds a day ... well you can do the math, they don't need resetting for quite some time. And that's if I keep them running, on-wrist or on-winder.


----------



## andyp2k10

Chromejob said:


> *...* so anything less than 10 seconds discrepancy is, IMHO, pretty darned amazing.


Very true, however for those of us coming from quartz it's a different way of thinking. These days one thinks of progressing further into tighter specs, not loosening them. Maybe it's being a scientist, but it bothers me when I KNOW that something isn't accurate. However, now that I'm on the mechanical watch bandwagon it is (as you allude to) an easy trade off.


----------



## KLR_Redux

Just rotate watches every few days and you will only have to reset when putting them back on - assuming you don't use a winder. I bought a winder early on, but ultimately decided not to use it anymore. I decided the extra wear from keeping watches on there wasn't worth it, especially since I go a few weeks at a time between rotations.


----------



## Chromejob

andyp2k10 said:


> Very true, however for those of us coming from quartz it's a different way of thinking. These days one thinks of progressing further into tighter specs, not loosening them. Maybe it's being a scientist, but it bothers me when I KNOW that something isn't accurate. However, now that I'm on the mechanical watch bandwagon it is (as you allude to) an easy trade off.


You may find this very intriguing, then, and the book even more so, and the BBC adaptation with Jeremy Irons and Michael Gambon a horological treat. (If you can stream it online, NOVA did a 1 hour episode on Harrison as well, and the current curator of his magnificent clock reports it's still accurate to something like +/-1 sec a month. Yes, month.) (Oh and his clock was made of wood.) b-)



KLR_Redux said:


> Just rotate watches every few days and you will only have to reset when putting them back on - assuming you don't use a winder. I bought a winder early on, but ultimately decided not to use it anymore. I decided the extra wear from keeping watches on there wasn't worth it, especially since I go a few weeks at a time between rotations.


Likewise, I have a dual winder, and only keep watches on it that I'm wearing during a normal week, or those with problems with the screwdown crown or crown stem.


----------



## andyp2k10

My new blue Mako has been running about +3s/day. Less than a week of data though...will keep an eye on it.


----------



## mjbernier

I've had my blue Mako for 10 months and my black Mako for four, and both of them are averaging +3 seconds per day. I couldn't be happier!

Mike


----------



## WillMK5

I never checked the accuracy of my Orient when I first got it. For the past week I've been checking it. The first 3 days I left my watch off at night, on it's side, with the crown up. The watch lost approximately 13 seconds per day when on its side. The past 4 day I've been leaving it in my watch box, face up. To my amazement, it's only lost about 1.5 seconds per day when left face up. 

I'm going to continue to monitor this, but I am very surprised with how accurate it is. 

On a side note, it is common to have such a big deviation depending on the way the watch is left when not worn?


----------



## KLR_Redux

WillMK5 said:


> I never checked the accuracy of my Orient when I first got it. For the past week I've been checking it. The first 3 days I left my watch off at night, on it's side, with the crown up. The watch lost approximately 13 seconds per day when on its side. The past 4 day I've been leaving it in my watch box, face up. To my amazement, it's only lost about 1.5 seconds per day when left face up.
> 
> I'm going to continue to monitor this, but I am very surprised with how accurate it is.
> 
> On a side note, it is common to have such a big deviation depending on the way the watch is left when not worn?


I had that same discussion with Jay at MCWW when he regulated my Air Diver. He was very surprised by how much variation there was between dial up and other positions. He said most of the Orients he has dealt with are very consistent between the positions.

Funny thing- my Deep Blue Master 2000 lost 6 seconds over a recent 5 day period when worn full time (excepting showering and PT). On Monday, I wore my custom Pepsi Mako, so I left the Deep Blue on the winder (not turning) so it was 12 o clock up but at about 45 degrees. It lost 8 seconds in 24 hours. For the most part, given the fact that I wear a watch full time before it is swapped in the rotation, I care more about the full-time wearing accuracy. The DB has really impressed me.


----------



## Chromejob

KLR_Redux said:


> ... He was very surprised by how much variation there was between dial up and other positions. He said most of the Orients he has dealt with are very consistent between the positions....


Unscientific observation on my part, but position of the watch doesn't seem to have much effect on my ER1S and EV09. :think:


----------



## brrrdn

my orient sti watch consistently gains 3 seconds per day :-!

my blue mako gains ~14 seconds per day.


----------



## andyp2k10

Fascinating.

My new Mako runs +3s when laying flat on it's back overnight.

It runs -3s when laying crown up overnight.

It has no variance when it lays crown down overnight.

It's a perfect little system. I can speed it up or slow it down or keep it the same depending on how I put it down for the night.

My friend suggested that the movement is engineered that way, as it is crown down when wearing it on the arm....and you're not surfing WUS, that is


----------



## Pete7874

My blue mako so far is losing 2s a day, but I've only had it a few days, laying on its back (dial up) overnight. I will have to experiment with other positions to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Silverstreak

My Orient Golden Eye is running at ~12 sec / day. I was hoping for a little better after reading some of the posts on here, but I'm still happy with it!

Detailed information for the week I tracked....


----------



## horrorlogy

Hi folks,

Thought this crown down / dial up / 12:00 up regulation thing had a constant speed up/down effect due to gravity. But since yesterday, most of the positions have had zero effect on my Mako. Also, the crown down position sped up my watch when before, it would slow the watch down! :think: Any ideas why this is happening? Thanks b-)


----------



## miket-nyc

If you're reasonably handy, it's not difficult to regulate a watch yourself without special tools, although it is rather tedious. About two years ago, I bought an Orient 2ER00002D (Orient "submariner" with blue dial), which was off by ~25 sec/day. This was unacceptable, so I regulated it by tapping the regulator index lever in one direction or the other with a 4mm jeweler's screwdriver. (If you try to move the lever with tweezers, you invariably move it too much, so I find it's better to tap it in one direction or the other and take it on faith that it's moving). Eventually, I got it to within 40 seconds per month, which was better than I hoped for. But the job took weeks, adjusting it a little every day or two, so be patient and eventually you'll get it where you want it.



SpinDoctor said:


> If your watch is new, you can consider returning it. Otherwise, you can have a professional look at it or have a crack at regulating it yourself.


----------



## cbaytan

Tom3 said:


> Since these watches come with deployant clasps, they can really only be put on away "crown up" or "crown down." There is a significant difference in how they run. If it's crown up and low in power reserve, it will run a bit slower than if it's wound and crown down. I don't know why, it just know that it works out that way.


Kinda late but why not dial down? Or even a dial up if you stick the band to something like lil' pillow the watch came with it or a round shaped something.
Also I don't believe dial up or down positions would make a difference from each other, would it?


----------



## FluffinStuff

Hope I'm not cheesing anyone off by replying to such an old thread, but it seems the most appropriate for my question...

About 2 weeks ago I got an Orient Mako (black) from Long Island watch.
I noticed the time was off by quite a bit every night, so I decided to start tracking it:

Method:
1. Load website - The official U.S. time - clock
2. Note "Web Time"
3. Note "Watch Time"
4. Calculate "Offset"
5. "Corrected" (as far as possible without hacking)
6. Note difference between Corrected time and Web Time "Corr. Difference" 
7. Combine "Offset" and previous day's "Corr. Difference" to get total variance in last day

Date | Atomic Time | Watch Time | Offset | Corrected? | Corr. Difference | Offset minus Corr. Diff.
Tues 29-May 22:05:00 22:06:21 0:01:21 YES 0:00:21 -
Wed 30-May 24:18:00 24:19:48 0:01:48 YES -0:00:12 0:02:00
Thurs 31-May 23:16:30 23:18:00 0:01:30 YES -0:00:29 0:01:59

As you can see, I seem to be gaining 2 mins per DAY

I have not abused the watch and it arrived in good condition, so I am not sure what to do.
I have a desk job 8 hours a day, and "normal" wear after that, removing for sports, showers, etc.
It spends about 7 hours per night face up on my night stand.

I did read in the manual however, that setting the date between 2030 and 0400 might "damage" the watch.
I have done this once since I got it - how much damage can that do?

Maybe there is a better way to set the watch, or quirks I should pay attention to?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## cfender

miket-nyc said:


> If you're reasonably handy, it's not difficult to regulate a watch yourself without special tools, although it is rather tedious. About two years ago, I bought an Orient 2ER00002D (Orient "submariner" with blue dial), which was off by ~25 sec/day. This was unacceptable, so I regulated it by tapping the regulator index lever in one direction or the other with a 4mm jeweler's screwdriver. (If you try to move the lever with tweezers, you invariably move it too much, so I find it's better to tap it in one direction or the other and take it on faith that it's moving). Eventually, I got it to within 40 seconds per month, which was better than I hoped for. But the job took weeks, adjusting it a little every day or two, so be patient and eventually you'll get it where you want it.


I concur that an amateur doing the regulation is managable. I got my Mako to -+1 sec a day on my second try. Very much beginners luck. The first time I don't think I moved the lever at all.

You'll need a watch back wrench to get the watch back off. I also recommend some kind of a magnifier so that you can actually SEE if the lever is being moved or not. On my first try I didn't have a magnifier so I couldn't tell whether I moved it or not. I bought at $10 LED lighted thing on eBay that you wear on your head.


----------



## cbaytan

My Star Seeker went 70-80 seconds faster within 3 months, I am leaving it crown up position for a week now, instead of face-up I used to be, now it's +30 seconds past the atomic clock. I am suing Orient tomorrow because, I strongly!! believe they sold me a Quartz watch, claiming that it's a mechanical watch, this is not exciting at all. :-!


----------



## Dan83bz

:-!

@cbaytan, indeed, it never ceases to amaze me as well at what kind of intricate machinery Orient puts out there for so little $$$. Don't get me wrong, I like&appreciate other more expensive automatics as well but in terms of accuracy/$ nobody and I mean NOBODY can beat Orient (which is owned by Seiko BTW for those of you that didn't know)

Even with their prices slowly creeping out lately (you can no longer buy much under 100$, at least outside US, you folks living in the US are blessed with that), it's still pretty much best bang for buck !

I have owned 4 Orients over the past 10 years or so.

My first one, a 3-Star model which sometimes I regret selling at one point I bought when I went to college, up until that point having mostly digitals and few mechanicals such as Luch/Slava, etc. (born&raised in Eastern Europe). It was my first automatic as the others mechanicals I had until then were handwound.

Even though the 3-star, quality wise was far from some of the Orient's nowadays it was still very reliable and even though it had a 30m WR and I had opened it a couple of times with "improvised" tools it still survived some water immersions, in pools, etc.

This watch was quite good accuracy wise but to be honest I never cared much about that, wasn't a "WUS" yet. Below is a pic, borrowed, as I can't find any at the moment of a similar model:

View attachment 983396


My second Orient which I kept for less than a year was the Orange "Planet Orient", loved this one, great-looker and accuracy-wise was the first to amaze me in the sense that it had weeks when it was staying at +4/5s/week, worn about 12-14 hours every day, sometimes more. The build quality was also astounding in that price range (got it used/minty for 140$), superb-finished crown/bezel (rotating smoothly), transparent back, beautiful, all-nite-long lume, etc. In one word, was kind of my "grail" until I realized that it was way too heavy for my wrists and a bit on the biggish side for my 7.25" wrist.

View attachment 983391


My 3rd Orient which is still with me and will probably, despite my "flipping disease" I got new, about 150$ I think I paid for it, was on special, came all the way from Asia and is my current favourite, the CFD0E002W. Don't have a photo on hand although I posted a few a while ago here...This one is again a stunning watch and the right size as well for me, blued hands, guilloche, light cream/white dial, nicely finished crown, solid feeling and nicely done case with polished/matt finish combining to give it a great look.

Accuracy-wise, again a winner, it stays below +10s/week or so. I've also put it on a blue crock deployment that really brings it out, I've got more compliments/stares/bent necks over this one that any other watch!

The pic below is kinda sloppy, looks more impressive in the flesh.

View attachment 983392


Last but not least my latest acquisition, Orient Star WZ0091EF, purchased from a great seller on here at a "unresistible" price as well, who hasn't left my wrist for the past 48 hours or so, even at night as it is very comfortable despite the metal bracelet, also not too heavy, plus I wanted to stare at the lume at night which is breathtaking, on par with the likes of SKX. It's a bit small-dialed but fat case so, again , perfect size for my wrist. Very funky, 60-70's style, absolutely love it.

Accuracy wise, it's a whopping 0.5/1s ahead of the atomic clock over the last 48 hours. I see a great future of this one and maybe a permanent spot in my not so big watch box (in the past I had as many as 25 watches at a given time, now I keep it under 10).

The pic I also posted yesterday on WRUW > 
View attachment 983394


----------



## Dan83bz

Update on the last watch, the WZ0091EF>

After aprox. 96 hours, the watch is 2-2.5 seconds slow against the atomic clock (time.gov). Pretty NEAT !

COSC, suck on that !


----------



## YCata

My Orient Blue Ray = -1 sec/hour, 24 seconds slower every day is not acceptable


----------



## Dan83bz

bad apple I guess...different movement also.


----------



## cbaytan

YCata said:


> My Orient Blue Ray = -1 sec/hour, 24 seconds slower every day is not acceptable


I am sure thats a good watch, the perfection of fine watches sometimes makes us forget we are dealing with tiny 100's of parts moving inside. i.e. my watchmaker adjusts it for free, if you do the same then you will have the perfect Ray, some mechanical s needs adjustment sometime naturally, some lose their accuracy by time, that means you've passed the regular servicing time & logically almost no difference between running a watch and a car with worn out oil. Also I be careful I never leave my watches in cold or warm places like next to windows, or modem, amplifier tops.


----------



## YCata

cbaytan said:


> I am sure thats a good watch, the perfection of fine watches sometimes makes us forget we are dealing with tiny 100's of parts moving inside. i.e. my watchmaker adjusts it for free, if you do the same then you will have the perfect Ray, some mechanical s needs adjustment sometime naturally, some lose their accuracy by time, that means you've passed the regular servicing time & logically almost no difference between running a watch and a car with worn out oil. Also I be careful I never leave my watches in cold or warm places like next to windows, or modem, amplifier tops.


yeah I agree with your sentiment, however, I think it is the customer service of OrientUSA that is making me bitter


----------



## Dan83bz

if you have a slight mechanical inclination and not too "thumbsy", I would go ahead and try regulating it myself. I did that before, never needed to on any of my Orients as they all went beyond their call of duty in terms of accuracy but when I had just contracted this dreaded watch-lure virus I have bought a few old vintage Seiko's, Bulova's , etc. and tinkered with some with good results, I even managed to regulate a Timex Electric which has much lower expectations by todays standards, to a solid +4/-2.5s per day even though it probably stayed in a drawer for decades, amazing that the oils didn't dry up in these. It was a beautiful specimen that I regret selling actually.

The "tools" I used were just a "razor-sharp" toothpick  and later a dental pick, the kind used for hobby-ing and of course time.gov 

There's also a app for iPhone called Kello that claims it can be used as a regulating tool, that is measure the amplitude so you don't need to wait for hours/days to regulate your watch. Cheapest electronic regulators start at 2-300$.


----------



## Robocaspar

This is stupid. My Blue Ray is running with no deviation in 72hours. 100$ watch...


----------



## Gunnar23

My black ray is +45 seconds in about 6 days of keeping track.


----------



## Chudster

My Golden Eye Open Heart is running at -10/week. Haven't checked out the new Ray yet but it's not losing or gaining anything noticeable after a week or so.


----------



## Dan83bz

Robocaspar said:


> This is stupid. My Blue Ray is running with no deviation in 72hours. 100$ watch...


They must've perfected the factory process to a high degree...

Mine is at -4.5s after one full week. Sweet !


----------



## cbaytan

Dan83bz said:


> They must've perfected the factory process to a high degree...
> 
> Mine is at -4.5s after one full week. Sweet !


I was suspicious, now I am pretty sure Orient is deceiving us with mechanical looking hidden quartz watches. :think:


----------



## cbaytan

Dan83bz said:


> They must've perfected the factory process to a high degree...
> 
> Mine is at -4.5s after one full week. Sweet !


I was suspicious, now I am pretty sure Orient is deceiving us with mechanical looking but actually well regulated hidden quartz watches. :think:


----------



## Fuzzylogic

I've been wearing the Ray for 6 days straight (I know that's rare around these parts).
About 10-12 hours on the wrist each day ~ +31 sec. for the 6 days. It's about -1 sec over night when I leave it in the crown up position. Have to try some other resting positions to hopefully get a net 0 sec.


----------



## hong999

my orient star SEL05003W0 faster about 11 second/day, should i consider it is normal for my watch? or just a problem?


----------



## RejZoR

After fiddling with my Mako for around 2 weeks manually adjusting it using Watch Accuracy android app, i finally got it down to +3.1 sec/day. I'll have to observe it for a couple more days, but it seems to be off to a good start  Even if it drifts a second or two ahead, no biggie for as long as it doesn't go in the negative zone. It's better to have it going slightly too fast so you're never late. But if it stays around +3 sec/day, that would be absolutely awesome. I mean, this is what you often don't even get from watches that cost 50 times more than the Mako  I'm so happy


----------



## dperreno

I just got my Blue Mako 48 hours ago. Wore it during the day and left it dial up on my dresser at night. It's -1s for the 2 days, or -0.5s/day. Obviously, it may vary from that as it breaks in, but still, that's pretty amazing! I self adjusted my two Seiko Monsters and one of them is running -1s/day and the other +1s/day and they are both a couple of years old.


----------



## dperreno

dperreno said:


> I just got my Blue Mako 48 hours ago. Wore it during the day and left it dial up on my dresser at night. It's -1s for the 2 days, or -0.5s/day. Obviously, it may vary from that as it breaks in, but still, that's pretty amazing! I self adjusted my two Seiko Monsters and one of them is running -1s/day and the other +1s/day and they are both a couple of years old.


OK - 5 days and it's 7 seconds fast, or a little over 1s/day. Wow!


----------



## cbaytan

dperreno said:


> OK - 5 days and it's 7 seconds fast, or a little over 1s/day. Wow!


Wow, but which watch? :-s


----------



## vithicon

I have completely given up trying to measure the accuracy of my Orient Ray.

Usually I will wear it for a week or three without any reason for resetting it, take it off and wear something else, and then reset it the next time I wear it since it has stopped (I don't have a winder since I don't have many mechanicals yet and don't mind resetting them after a rest period).


----------



## mopmop77

I have a defender and it is 15 min fast at the end of the month, (I'm lazy so I just set it once a month to what my phone tells me what time it is). It is my daily beater and I have been wearing it everyday since I got 6 months ago. It's average has been 15 minutes fast by the end of the month. My old seiko skx was about 5min fast at the end of the month. Is there something I can do to improve the accuracy? Most the other post on this thread are making me feel like my orient is broken.


----------



## Petroleum Engineer

I have 3 Orients at the moment. The flight and Blue Ray are both around +5/day. My Black Mako is +3/WEEK...that's right...PLUS 3 PER WEEK for a $130 watch. Insane.


----------



## Spotty1125

I recently saw on YouTube a video by OrientUSA regarding the Orient factories in Japan, and they showed the watches being regulated before being packaged for shipping.


----------



## Dan83bz

Spotty1125 said:


> I recently saw on YouTube a video by OrientUSA regarding the Orient factories in Japan, and they showed the watches being regulated before being packaged for shipping.


Not surprised at all by that.

A small update on my,{ at the moment favourite } Orient, the same WZ0091EF I wrote about previously in this thread, now that I wore it for a few months and it knocked some other from the rotation I can come with some more reliable and yes, *better !!! *:think:results. this one definitely exhibits the characteristics of a quartz watch in terms of accuracy :rodekaart. There might be a battery hidden somewhere..

Drumrolls................. so, like I said, after wearing it constantly for more than a couple of months and doing absolutely nothing special, meaning it was worn lets say from a minimum of 6-7 hours a day to a maximum of 12-14 and a couple of all-nighters to admire the lume b-), this thing is slow between 15-17 seconds, yes you guessed it, per MONTH!!! It seems that in the beginning it lost more seconds, like 2-3, then a week later it was more like 1-2 and as I wore it further, without stopping, it was less than 1 sec per day. Oh, and it did not "do" any special gymnastics at night, crown up crown down or anything like that, just simply flat on its back on my desk.

Orient rules big-time in my eyes and this little watch, especially after fitting it with a very comfy Hirsch Mariner might just be that kind of watch that could make me forget about other watches (_disclaimer: only if I really-really had to _:-d) , I like it that much...


----------



## rmeron

My blue Mako is -2 secs when worn and goes to -1 or even when laid on the dresser face up overnight.
Pretty darn good for a $100 dollar watch.


----------



## rfortson

I set my Orient Star Retrograde on Saturday (thanks, hacking feature), and this morning it was five seconds fast. During that time, I've worn it a few times (less than a day total) and had it in my winder but not winding (the watch stays fully wound all the time so I wanted it to run down a little). I don't really worry about accuracy as long as it's less than a minute per day, but this is nice. Just another reminder of what the Orient Star movement is capable of.


----------



## happyprince

Hi all,I have got 2 Orients,both of which keep time perfectly ! It may sound amazing but my Orient SDH01002W0 dual-time had no gain or loss today.I started to control it yesterday though.So in one day of my controlling process it is %100 accurate ! That's really amazing ! I actually did not expect that much.Of course it will lose or gain seconds by time but I am sure it will be very accurate compared to many automatic watch brands and I am sure Orients are more accurate than Seikos because I also used Seiko watches and unfortunately I was not happy with them in the accuracy matter.I have another Orient watch-Orient SEV0R001DH and it is also the same as my dual-time in terms of accuracy.I control it only by looking at the minute hand-not second hand- and for two weeks I could not notice any gain or loss ! I mean that's really amazing.I wonder why such a great watch sells at such cheap rates? (To me Orients deserves a lot more price).However I am also happy that I can buy them very easily and still I am on the way of collecting nice Orient watches


----------



## TehZomB

How long is the so-called "break-in period"? After 2.5 weeks my Mako is running -12s/day.


----------



## Raviraj

How is accuracy of Orient's most used 46943 movt?
Recently i have purchased one EM7L002B watch. Yet to wear it daily as havent adjusted the strap yet.

Anyone here with any experience & known issues with this particular movt model.
I think all the rays & makos use the same movement's, but its modded a bit for their diving future.



Sent from my Micromax A116


----------



## Pakz

TehZomB said:


> How long is the so-called "break-in period"? After 2.5 weeks my Mako is running -12s/day.


It can be rather long, I believe...
I have a OS300 that was gaining something like 15s a day for the first two weeks... Then this daily gain progressively diminished.
Last time I wore it, after two weeks it had gained 7 seconds. You read right, +7s after 14 days!!!


----------



## rmeron

My Mako gains 2-4 secs a day and when face up over night usually goes down, sometimes to running even. 
Better than any Seiko I've every owned.


----------



## TehZomB

rmeron said:


> My Mako gains 2-4 secs a day and when face up over night usually goes down, sometimes to running even.
> Better than any Seiko I've every owned.


Oh, i thought you were supposed to put the watch face-up if it was running slow.
How should I position it so it would gain seconds overnight?


----------



## rmeron

My bad, I should have said it loses 2-4 seconds.


----------



## Jove

I just got a new Orient Vintage (FFD0F001W) a couple weeks ago. Imagine my surprise and disappointment when after having it for one day, it had gained 14 minutes (yes, I said _minutes_). I decided to let it run all the way down and recharge it to see if it would settle in. It was even worse, gaining 32 minutes in 13 hours. I contacted Island Watch and they had me return it, thinking that it had somehow become magnetized. Apparently that wasn't the problem, because last Friday, I got an email saying they were sending me a replacement. The new watch arrived on my doorstep Saturday afternoon, and this time I've got a winner. In the 52 hours since it arrived, it's running at +1 second. Looks great too. (Now I've got my eye on that black Orient Ray.)

One other thing. I can't speak highly enough about the customer service I got from Marc at Island Watch. I was impressed with how quickly I got a reply to my questions before I made the purchase, but the fact that they were equally responsive after a problem arose is a real testement to their high level of customer service.


----------



## rfortson

TehZomB said:


> Oh, i thought you were supposed to put the watch face-up if it was running slow.
> How should I position it so it would gain seconds overnight?


It's different for every watch. You'll have to experiment and see what affect each position has on the variance.


----------



## Pakz

TehZomB said:


> Oh, i thought you were supposed to put the watch face-up if it was running slow.
> How should I position it so it would gain seconds overnight?


In my experience the common wisdom about setting the watch dial up or 12h up to make it run fast, and crown up to make it run slow is not always true.
With some (I'd say 50% of watches), it does work that way. With others, nevertheless, things are different. So I'd say, experiment, try different resting positions and note what impact they have on timing. With a bit of luck, you'll find one that mostly offsets the drift of the day!


----------



## happyprince

This is my experience with my Orient dual time watch ( SDH01002W0 ). Dial up: No gaining or losing seconds. Dial Down: It gains some seconds Crown Up: Loses Seconds Crown down: Loses seconds I do not know why but my Orient loses seconds in Daily use.But it is not constant;it loses like 10 seconds and it keeps this all the time.Perhaps it will become normal by time.Who knows.But I am really very pleased with my Orient as far as accuracy is concerned.


----------



## Jove

Well, I've had my new Orient Vintage for one week now, and it's +11 seconds for the entire week. Yeah, I'm pretty happy with this one.


----------



## VoltesV

Been wearing my Orient Sparta for 3 days and off at night time (dial up position) and have observed that it is running +3 secs. Must say, I'm very happy with this piece. Next, i'll follow the same process but this time will rest the watch dial down position at night time and see if the performance would change slightly / dramatically. Im not expecting much change but we'll see.


----------



## Dan83bz

VoltesV said:


> Orient Sparta


Hadn't heard of this one before. It looks pretty nice and very legible and functional.

I really like the one on bracelet reviewed here. Would add this to my wish list if only it came with a sapphire crystal


----------



## -hj-

Here's an observation of my PVD Ray on its accuracy. I have noticed since getting it has consistency slowing by about a minute or so about every 2 weeks. So while setting the time one day (didn't wear it for a while) I decided to push the time forwards a little bit by about 2 minutes...

And here's the weird thing; it has been accurate since then! Broken in?


----------



## VoltesV

Dan83bz said:


> Hadn't heard of this one before. It looks pretty nice and very legible and functional.
> 
> I really like the one on bracelet reviewed here. Would add this to my wish list if only it came with a sapphire crystal


I agree that having a sapphire crystal also with AR on the inside of this piece would be great but then again I've paid very little money for it so was not expecting it to have one b-)

Though I must admit, it is aesthetically pleasing on natos - just as pretty as it is on bracelets IMO.


----------



## rfortson

Just anecdotal, I checked my Orient Star Retrograde today and it was +10 sec. The last time I set it was at least a week ago (probably two weeks ago). I've worn it a couple of times for a few hours each, and other than that, it's been on a winder. So, +10 seconds is excellent to me.

I don't regularly set my watches or check the time unless they're a minute or more off, so this isn't a controlled test at all. Just an observation.


----------



## TehZomB

I regulated my Mako and now it's -5 to -6 sec/day instead of -12 to -14.

I'm pretty damn satisfied with that for $100.


----------



## dackek

I got Ray 2 months ago. Fisrtly, it's +35s per day so I brings it to the reseller to adjust. For the now, it's -1s for a few days and sometime it's -15s per day. Does my Ray is ok? Should I keep adjusting it ?


----------



## Jove

I don't normally wear a watch for more than a couple of days before switching to something else, but I've had my Orient Vintage (FFD0F001W) going for a week now, and it's +2 seconds during that time. 

Now I'm going switch over to my Orient Ray for the coming week and see how the accuracy on that one compares. Gonna be tough to top the performance of the Vintage.


----------



## Raviraj

Inhave Orient sports autoamatic. Been wearing it regurarly for last month. 
It has gained 5 mins till now in this month..
thats roughly +10 s/day.

I keep it crown down.

what should I do to keep it under 2-3 sec/day mark. I dont want to open it here for regulating it.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan83bz

Dan83bz said:


> Not surprised at all by that.
> 
> A small update on my,{ at the moment favourite } Orient, the same WZ0091EF I wrote about previously in this thread, now that I wore it for a few months and it knocked some other from the rotation I can come with some more reliable and yes, *better !!! *:think:results. this one definitely exhibits the characteristics of a quartz watch in terms of accuracy :rodekaart. There might be a battery hidden somewhere..
> 
> Drumrolls................. so, like I said, after wearing it constantly for more than a couple of months and doing absolutely nothing special, meaning it was worn lets say from a minimum of 6-7 hours a day to a maximum of 12-14 and a couple of all-nighters to admire the lume b-), this thing is slow between 15-17 seconds, yes you guessed it, per MONTH!!! It seems that in the beginning it lost more seconds, like 2-3, then a week later it was more like 1-2 and as I wore it further, without stopping, it was less than 1 sec per day. Oh, and it did not "do" any special gymnastics at night, crown up crown down or anything like that, just simply flat on its back on my desk.
> 
> Orient rules big-time in my eyes and this little watch, especially after fitting it with a very comfy Hirsch Mariner might just be that kind of watch that could make me forget about other watches (_disclaimer: only if I really-really had to _:-d) , I like it that much...


Ok....so now I am officially becoming and Orient Star junkie. I now have 3 of them and one more incoming.

The above model has been "dethroned" ,at least for now as my favorite Orient by this, the WZ0201EL. Having worn this over a month now, bloody thing stuck to my wrist like super-glue :-d, even most nights, I can come with an accuracy report. Part of the love is because of this most amazing strap in comes with |>.

So, I started wearing it every day around mid Nov, it was about +35s by the time November was finished. So slightly over 2s/day, like the other one, this also had a higher inaccuracy in the first couple of days and then going down. Now, in the month of December, from the 1st until now, it is +65s so staying consistent at 2s/day. One interesting fact, I also checked it for three consecutive days whilst leaving off my wrist nightime, meaning about 8-9 hours out of 24. On those three days, it was actually getting close to perfect accuracy, 0.5-1s/day. And no special positions, just dial up at night. So I'm pretty certain these folks at Orient do some kind of adjustment since it seems to be consistent across models , at least for Orient Star ones.

My third one is the WZ0081EL. This one I haven't worn more than 2 weeks at a time yet, during that time, it was about 3-4s/day fast. Most likely that will drop slightly if worn a whole month.


----------



## Dan83bz

Raviraj said:


> Inhave Orient sports autoamatic. Been wearing it regurarly for last month.
> It has gained 5 mins till now in this month..
> thats roughly +10 s/day.
> 
> I keep it crown down.
> 
> what should I do to keep it under 2-3 sec/day mark. I dont want to open it here for regulating it.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using Tapatalk 2


You could try different positions such as face up (that seems to be the best, at least in my experience for Orient movts. to lose a few seconds/night).

At some point you could also try regulating it yourself, it's not rocket science and Orient movements are pretty basic/easy to reach to what needs to be adjusted. Provided of course you are a bit dexterous .

My first ever "self" regulation :-d was quite some years ago, I was a teenager and had a few old Russian handwinders, mostly Slava, Pobeda. Those suckers were quite far away from Orient in terms of accuracy, more like 10 min/day . Using a toothpick and a small 5x loupe bought for biology class, I managed to better that a bit.

I used the same principle and similar primitive tools more recently on a Seiko 5 I bought for my father, was about +20s /day when I bought it and with 3-4 adjustments I managed to bring it to +2-3/day. I am glad however that on my Orients I don't even need to do this!

P.S. Please don't break your watch and then blame my suggestions for it o|!
If you're not comfortable tinkering with it, then DON'T :rodekaart


----------



## Yannarelly

My Ray is running 11 seconds fast per day and my son's Mako is +9. We both got them at Xmas.


----------



## rokai2007

I am not checking my Ray Raven everyday, but when I do every couple days, it's always 25s slower than my Seiko Kinetic. It's keeping this accurate in 2 months already, so I believe it's +/- 0. Couldn't happier. :-d


----------



## CombatMarine

My Blue Ray stays in a watch winder every day, and so far it has been getting +5 seconds a day, which to me is amazing since some of my Top Grade ETA movement watches aren't getting that.


----------



## trassher

My ray is loosing 4 sec/day. I think its very good from this affordable timepiece


----------



## msp1518

My Mako KL, which has taken a bit of a beating, loses about 10 seconds a day. It also has real cheap bracelet pins (or whatever they are called) that bend due to the weight of the watch so a few times it's just flung off my wrist. I have had to have both replaced.

My other Orient, the Cosmos (not what it was called when I bought it) ends up being ten minutes slow after a week or two. I only wear it once in a while and keep it on a winder. This is the current version...
ET0K002W FET0K002W FET0K002W0 | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

I like both watches, but while they were accurate during the first year, now three + years in (I think 4 for the Cosmos) they are going real wonky. No bog whoop. I don't expect cheap autos like this to perform well for long and it's cheaper to buy a new one vs having it serviced. Heck, I may buy another Mako XL in a different color.


----------



## Yannarelly

After several months my Ray has settled in at +14 per day and my son's Mako at +7.


----------



## Tseg

My week old M-Force Beast that I wear 24/7 and sleep wearing loses 10+ seconds per day with that newer 40N5A movement. It may still need some more break-in. I was hoping for a bit better after hearing the accolades, but not too distraught. Maybe I need to experiment with night time positioning to gain time.


----------



## Bezelbub

From 3/27/14 to 3/31/14 my new Enduro DB02003S lost 2 sec. while wearing it. A loss of -0.5 sec. per day. Pretty darn good for a $99.00 watch!


----------



## jtfoo

I since monitor my recently bought M-Force SEL3001B0 for 4 days, the result is disappointing,
Day 1 - > -17sec
Day 2 - > -20sec
Day 3 - > -18sec


----------



## stere

Last time I synced my Orient was in October 2013. After 6 months it is -4 seconds. Whenever I checked during this period it was within +/- 15 seconds margin.


----------



## Farmfield

stere said:


> Last time I synced my Orient was in October 2013. After 6 months it is -4 seconds.
> Whenever I checked during this period it was within +/- 15 seconds margin.


That's insane for any watch. A colleague of mine got a $1.000 Longines
quartz watch, it drags a minute a month, hehe...


----------



## Bezelbub

jtfoo said:


> I since monitor my recently bought M-Force SEL3001B0 for 4 days, the result is disappointing,
> Day 1 - > -17sec
> Day 2 - > -20sec
> Day 3 - > -18sec


jtfoo,

Yes it is. I see you have posted this on another thread. I bought the same model (though Orange dial) had had the same problem (see here). Four days are a bit of a short time, though, to judge a watches performance. My first M-Force died after 3 hours. I sent it back and got a new one before I mailed the old one off. Over time the watch kept better accuracy setting in at about -4.5. It is disappointing, but 4 days is not giving it a chance. Wear the watch daily and when you remove it to sleep, place it in various positions, i.e. flat, upright crown up and down. I never put a watch face down so don't use that for practical testing. See what the watch does when it is off as compared to worn. If the watch loses time when worn, try putting it up crown up or down when you take it off. This sometimes shortens the amplitude of the balance to make the watch run faster. Being flat with a bit less friction tends to give a greater amplitude running slower.


----------



## jtfoo

Bezelbub,

I will keep monitoring the watch for a couple of months. Since I'm new to mechanical watch, accepting it's inaccuracy is something I'm not use to. Perhaps with time, I will ba able to accept.


----------



## Timbre

I find that my cheap Bambi has better accuracy than my cheap Seiko 5 7S26 movement. It's well calibrated out of the box while Seiko 5 needs some calibrations.


----------



## Tseg

Bezelbub said:


> jtfoo,
> 
> Yes it is. I see you have posted this on another thread. I bought the same model (though Orange dial) had had the same problem (see here). Four days are a bit of a short time, though, to judge a watches performance. My first M-Force died after 3 hours. I sent it back and got a new one before I mailed the old one off. Over time the watch kept better accuracy setting in at about -4.5. It is disappointing, but 4 days is not giving it a chance. Wear the watch daily and when you remove it to sleep, place it in various positions, i.e. flat, upright crown up and down. I never put a watch face down so don't use that for practical testing. See what the watch does when it is off as compared to worn. If the watch loses time when worn, try putting it up crown up or down when you take it off. This sometimes shortens the amplitude of the balance to make the watch run faster. Being flat with a bit less friction tends to give a greater amplitude running slower.


i have both the Saturation Diver and M-force Beast, both with the same movement. I am now just documenting daily it's daily and cumulative variance. Without making a long story, I now am getting a descent result wearing the watches by day and laying them face down at night... Right now losing about 3 seconds per day on average over last 48 hours. Both watches are 2 months old and appears maybe their accuracy has been improving weekly (based on gut feel) but I have only recently started to document them scientifically.

The bad news is I cannot wear both during the day and in a perfect world they would be pretty accurate if I wear them 24/7. I still gave not lost hope that their improved accuracy will continue as I continue to get a better idea of "what makes them tick". Part of the fun. If I wanted accurate time out of the box I would have bought a quartz.


----------



## Keye Skware

I have a week's worth of data on my new Mako. Average daily change is -1.2 seconds. Amazing.


----------



## msp1518

I'm going to guess my Mako XL and Multi-eye are around 4 to 5 years old. Both gain around a minute a day. Yes, a full minute. If either is worn daily that drops to maybe half a minute, depending on the crown being down or up at night. When on the winder they tend to gain a full minute. Both were less than +10 sec. a day when new. 

Grandad's two 70+ year old Bulovas are +12 and +25 a day after recent services. The same watchmaker stated he could not service the Orients due to his unfamiliarity with them and the unknown variable of parts. 

That being said, the Mako XL is my daily beater, always going with me to the gym and on numerous beach excursions and swimming trips. The water resistance is clearly intact.


----------



## Pakz

msp1518 said:


> I'm going to guess my Mako XL and Multi-eye are around 4 to 5 years old. Both gain around a minute a day. Yes, a full minute. If either is worn daily that drops to maybe half a minute, depending on the crown being down or up at night. When on the winder they tend to gain a full minute. Both were less than +10 sec. a day when new.
> 
> Grandad's two 70+ year old Bulovas are +12 and +25 a day after recent services. The same watchmaker stated he could not service the Orients due to his unfamiliarity with them and the unknown variable of parts.
> 
> That being said, the Mako XL is my daily beater, always going with me to the gym and on numerous beach excursions and swimming trips. The water resistance is clearly intact.


I'm strongly against winders... Why use (in the sense of diminishing its properties) something when you don't use (in the sense of benefiting from its properties) it? It's not like it takes ages to re-start, re-set the time and day on a mechanical watch, these days... Timing a watch on the winder is rather moot (unless its perfectly regulated in all positions) since what's interesting is how it works on your wrist, with your way of moving, holding your hands and so on. So it's better to judge timing "worn" since that's the moment when the accuracy of the watch makes sense.

If this gain is rather constant (like its +54, +55, +56, +54, +56... ) then better than having the watches serviced you should simply regulate them: open the case back, push gently by a fraction of milimeter the regulating lever towards the other, bigger lever (both are atop the balance wheel). Then check after a day. Repeat until satisfied (can be a long and frustrating process if you don't have a timegrapher).
I don't think I have a single watch (particularly among those less than a $1500, above that I don't do it myself) that gains/loses more than 20s a day...

By the way, may new mako has been with me two days and is now at +3s... looks like the "Out-of-the-box-Orient-accuracy" has done it again!


----------



## IH Biker

My Orient World Timer has gained 3sec after wearing roughly 8 hours/day for 3 days. Pretty good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Brevelle

Pakz said:


> I'm strongly against winders... Why use (in the sense of diminishing its properties) something when you don't use (in the sense of benefiting from its properties) it? It's not like it takes ages to re-start, re-set the time and day on a mechanical watch, these days... Timing a watch on the winder is rather moot (unless its perfectly regulated in all positions) since what's interesting is how it works on your wrist, with your way of moving, holding your hands and so on. So it's better to judge timing "worn" since that's the moment when the accuracy of the watch makes sense.
> 
> If this gain is rather constant (like its +54, +55, +56, +54, +56... ) then better than having the watches serviced you should simply regulate them: open the case back, push gently by a fraction of milimeter the regulating lever towards the other, bigger lever (both are atop the balance wheel). Then check after a day. Repeat until satisfied (can be a long and frustrating process if you don't have a timegrapher).
> I don't think I have a single watch (particularly among those less than a $1500, above that I don't do it myself) that gains/loses more than 20s a day...
> 
> By the way, may new mako has been with me two days and is now at +3s... looks like the "Out-of-the-box-Orient-accuracy" has done it again!


I thought it was necessary to keep the movement moving as to keep it evenly lubricated, which was the other reason fora winder? I dont know, however, as I am not yet a certified WIS 
I tend to agree, though, with your theory about keeping it moving when not in use. I mean I guess its undo wear and tear. I did just order a winder anyway because I switch watches about every other day, and I noticed that my M-force Air Diver seems to stay withen 2 sec per day now but when I hack it to reset it, it suddenly starts to run faster or slower then it did. I have no idea why. So I figure if its good now..ill keep it on time with a winder so that I dont mess up the incredible accuracy im getting right now. Plus, it seems that the screw down crown threads take a beating every time I screw it down.
To stay on topic though..my new black Ray 'Raven' was +20 but after (several) attempts to self regulate it, its -1.5 sec a day now for almost a week now. Im stoked..! Its almost a mech-quarts 

MSP1518, take Pakz's advice and try to regulate it yourself. Its bound to at least get better.


----------



## 13moggie

My Orient 3 Star gains about 4s/24hrs. Not bad for an eBay bargain!

I have a number of autos, dating from the early'60s (Omega Seamaster and Tudor Prince Oysterdate) through to modern (Mako). I wear each watch for two weeks at a time. I find they all take a day or two to 'settle' on the wrist and self regulate.


----------



## jashotwe1

Very attractive timepiece!


----------



## heb

My new, low end, Pilot watch is hypersensitive to my daily activity levels. Days where I exhibit moderate activity, like going to the store, taking a walk, etc, it will gain 7 or 8 seconds per day. On those days where I hang around the house and watch TV, maybe take a nap or two...within a second per day. So, if you wear your Orient watch as a beater, I can understand the very high gains I read about here. I suspect the higher grade movements in the "Star" line would perform better. heb


----------



## David Brevelle

heb said:


> My new, low end, Pilot watch is hypersensitive to my daily activity levels. Days where I exhibit moderate activity, like going to the store, taking a walk, etc, it will gain 7 or 8 seconds per day. On those days where I hang around the house and watch TV, maybe take a nap or two...within a second per day. So, if you wear your Orient watch as a beater, I can understand the very high gains I read about here. I suspect the higher grade movements in the "Star" line would perform better. heb


Wow heb, .. I wish i had those kinda days...sounds relaxing : )

I think that anything over 30 spd would need sevicing or, at least, regulating. Even the worst of activity and positions should not cause that much change in timekeeping. Even or especially with the experience I have had with Orients so far.


----------



## xInZax

I recently bought the Orient Golden Eye and get about +/- 20 throughout a week. It is rarely on track with my others, which is understood as the others are quartz (except for one Kinetic). Very nice watch though.


----------



## Pakz

xInZax said:


> I recently bought the Orient Golden Eye and get about +/- 20 throughout a week. It is rarely on track with my others, which is understood as _the others are quartz (except for one Kinetic)_. Very nice watch though.


So they're all quartz! Kinetic is just having a "autowinding" type of mechanism to fill the battery... of a quartz movement.
20s per week is great, generally speaking as that would amount to an average of about 3s per day... COSC requirements are -4/+6s a day! And you hardly find a COSC watch below $1500!


----------



## xInZax

Oh I did not realize the kinetic was a quartz. I'm still a newbie with watches. I did just pick up an Orient Union.


----------



## IH Biker

Not bad after 4 days...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

Wrong file..and it is more accurate than my $4,000 B&M with ETA movement. Although the B&M does have the finer finish and more classic design. As a daily watch I am very happy with my Orient Star World Timer.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

IH Biker said:


> Wrong file..and it is more accurate than my $4,000 B&M with ETA movement. Although the B&M does have the finer finish and more classic design. As a daily watch I am very happy with my Orient Star World Timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does that app really "work" ? I mean I can see it works but have you compared it against say time.is ?


----------



## IH Biker

It sync to atomic clock..then then is a reference point when user to click to record the watch time. I am sure there is some discrepancies between I see the time, and my finger tap for record. But at least give me a reference point on how my watches are doing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware

My Air Diver is about 14 seconds per days fast out of the box. I'm hoping it settles down.


----------



## HUF

Keye Skware said:


> My Air Diver is about 14 seconds per days fast out of the box. I'm hoping it settles down.


Try different overnight positions (dial up, down, 12 mark up or down, etc.) and you will likely slow it down a few seconds per night. That way I make my Orient Advancer stay within 0.5 second per month.


----------



## Keye Skware

Over the course of the last three nights I've tried face up, face down, and crown up. None of them made any appreciable difference. I'll try crown down tonight.

I did manually wind the movement all the way as far as I dared this morning and I'm about 7 seconds/day fast thus far. I'm going to give it a couple weeks and see where I am before doing anything.


----------



## TideCPA

Check out the accuracy on my new black Ray. It tends to lose a couple seconds when worn and then gains about the same when laid dial up at night. This is absurd accuracy for a $100 automatic:


----------



## HUF

Keye Skware said:


> Over the course of the last three nights I've tried face up, face down, and crown up. None of them made any appreciable difference. I'll try crown down tonight.
> 
> I did manually wind the movement all the way as far as I dared this morning and I'm about 7 seconds/day fast thus far. I'm going to give it a couple weeks and see where I am before doing anything.


Try 12 mark up/down as well. My watch gains/loses nothing in three positions, but gains or loses in two others.


----------



## HUF

TideCPA said:


> Check out the accuracy on my new black Ray. It tends to lose a couple seconds when worn and then gains about the same when laid dial up at night. This is absurd accuracy for a $100 automatic:


Yup, outstanding. I have got an impression that the high-end Orients (Star, Royal) have the same accuracy, but better cases, bracelets, some complications, etc. So, if you are after a great accuracy and reliable performance, a $100 will do that.


----------



## New_World

honestly in my experience, it won't settle down much if at all.

both of my m-force watches for some reason are about + or - 2 sec.
when I wear them they are usually exactly.
crazy right?


----------



## Keye Skware

After 8 days of wear my M-Force Air Diver has gone from about +14/spd to about +3/spd. I wear it 24/7 and love it.


----------



## Keye Skware

Okay, you see from my post directly above that my watch seemed to be settling in. Well, it was running about +2/spd after several days but was about a minute fast from the initial period so I decided to set it. No problem, right? Get up in the morning and the power reserve shows more than 75% full. I hack the watch, set it to the atomic clock and go about my day. In a couple hours the watch is fully wound. However, in the first day alone it gains like 10 seconds or so and then settles in to a +2/+3. I set it again. Same thing happens. +10 seconds in the first day, +2.5 or so after that. 

So this morning, I set it as usual and then hand would the watch all the way to full. After 16 hours it is about +1 second. It's almost like the process of hacking the watch did something that made it speed up for a while and then settle in. By hand winding the watch immediately after un-hacking it, did that straighten it out somehow? I have no idea, but I am going to be crushed if I wake up tomorrow and it's +15 or something.


----------



## HUF

Keye Skware said:


> Okay, you see from my post directly above that my watch seemed to be settling in. Well, it was running about +2/spd after several days but was about a minute fast from the initial period so I decided to set it. No problem, right? Get up in the morning and the power reserve shows more than 75% full. I hack the watch, set it to the atomic clock and go about my day. In a couple hours the watch is fully wound. However, in the first day alone it gains like 10 seconds or so and then settles in to a +2/+3. I set it again. Same thing happens. +10 seconds in the first day, +2.5 or so after that.
> 
> So this morning, I set it as usual and then hand would the watch all the way to full. After 16 hours it is about +1 second. It's almost like the process of hacking the watch did something that made it speed up for a while and then settle in. By hand winding the watch immediately after un-hacking it, did that straighten it out somehow? I have no idea, but I am going to be crushed if I wake up tomorrow and it's +15 or something.


Hopefully, you will survive! Take it easy - it's just a watch!


----------



## hammergjh

My black Mako keeps ridiculous time. After 1 year of ownership it's consistently near COCS specs, +/- 5 secs/ day. (Today it's spot on). Unreal for a $150 watch. I ordered a Pepsi Mako because this thing is so great. My quibble is the lack of ease of movement of the bezel and how the bezel is a "C.H." off at 12 o'clock. Well worth the cash overall.


----------



## twincity

My blue Mako also keeps ridiculously accurate time. It gains +2/3 seconds worn during the day and overnight loses -3 seconds off the wrist, placed dial up. Amazing accuracy.


----------



## Keye Skware

Okay, so I've tried all the usual resting positions for my Air Diver with the 40N5A movement. I should say from the outset that normal wear gets me about +5 seconds per day, which is great. I would however like to erase a little time at night if I could to even things out. Here is what I get

Crown-up: +6/spd
Crown down: +5/spd
12:00 o'clock up: +0/spd, dead on
6:00 o'clock up: +8/spd
Face up: +15/spd
Face down: +13/spd

I guess I'll start trying some quarter turns to see if I can find a sweet spot and scrub some time.


----------



## jehind

*Date**Time.gov** Mako** Diff**Variation*2/11/1511:41:00 11:40:53  -7NA
2/12/15
11:37:00
11:36:55 
-5
+22/17/1514:39:00
14:39:00  0+5
My Orient Mako is unbelievably accurate!!! I included the tracking from Time.gov since 2/11. Over six days it's only gained 7 seconds!


----------



## TideCPA

Over the course of 23 days my Ray is (on average) more accurate than my Casio quartz watch. Obviously the hour-to-hour variance is a different story but still...


----------



## HUF

Keye Skware said:


> Okay, so I've tried all the usual resting positions for my Air Diver with the 40N5A movement. I should say from the outset that normal wear gets me about +5 seconds per day, which is great. I would however like to erase a little time at night if I could to even things out. Here is what I get
> 
> Crown-up: +6/spd
> Crown down: +5/spd
> 12:00 o'clock up: +0/spd, dead on
> 6:00 o'clock up: +8/spd
> Face up: +15/spd
> Face down: +13/spd
> 
> I guess I'll start trying some quarter turns to see if I can find a sweet spot and scrub some time.


Looks like you should place it with 12 mark up overnight. That will give you still acceptable accuracy. Adjusting a mechanical watch once in a couple of months is perfectly fine.


----------



## Keye Skware

After about a month of daily wear, my Air Diver (40N5A movement) picks up about 1 second during the day (5:30 am to 9:00 pm) and I can make it lose 2 seconds overnight if I place it 12 o'clock up and tilted backwards. I couldn't be happier. 

As my username suggests (a take on the chi square statistical test) I work with data for a living so part of the fun is manipulating the different variables and tracking the results. I'm almost sad that I have it figured out...time to buy another watch!


----------



## cabfrank

Great stuff!


----------



## omnix

So I've had my Orient Ray for two weeks now. I didn't keep track of accuracy the first week, but I reset it a week ago and its running +7 secs per day. Which is pretty awesome, really. I'll try experimenting to see if different positions at night slow it down a little bit. 

I'm getting a Seiko Auto tomorrow hopefully, so we'll see how the winder affects the Ray. (I plan to swap the two out, fit in my smartwatch on busy work days some too) Overall, really impressed for the price! Maybe it will get even better after it breaks in some more!


----------



## cabfrank

That is definitely excellent out of the box accuracy.


----------



## ksmigrod

Four days ago I've received my first Orient watch (OS DV02003W). It's accuracy is amazing. 
On the worst day it gained +3 seconds lead. 
On all other days it kept time within +/- 0,5 second per day (it is a level, where inaccuracy of the watch is as important to results as errors inherent in method of measurement).

The funny thing is: This Orient watch is more precise then my mobile phone clock (without NTP sync).


----------



## arogle1stus

My Black Mako, when 1st bought was running 3, to 5 secs + per day,

Now that its 2 years old it has fallen to about the same times - per day. 

Lou Snutt


----------



## FongSayYuk

I am such an ass...

It was running +6/7 a day which is perfectly fine, but I wanted even better. So now I screwed it up and can't find the soft spot anymore. Now running -15 a day


----------



## Dan83bz

FongSayYuk said:


> I am such an ass...
> 
> It was running +6/7 a day which is perfectly fine, but I wanted even better. So now I screwed it up and can't find the soft spot anymore. Now running -15 a day


What did you do to it exactly? Did you use the "toothpick technique"? :-d

On a separate note, after taking out my WZ0171ER, which was lying in a state of hibernation for more than a year now, and after posting a pic of it in the Orient Star Pics thread, I decided to let it run on the winder for a week and at the same time check it's accuracy since I couldn't even remember how it did.

Low and hehold, its been five days now and while on the winder on the lowest program that barely keeps the watches charged, I just checked it last evening against time.is and its' 3.5-4seconds fast thus far, after 5 days. Since last night I left if off the winder, wore it this morning to work and now 24hrs later I checked it again, now its close to 5s fast since my original measurement 6 days ago so it confirms that it wasn't the winder doing any magic trick :roll:

I was considering selling it as I'm starting to become a hoarder again but now I'm a bit gutted at the idea of parting with such a champ, its the 2002 special edition, thus at least 12 years old, no service history that I'm aware of yet still keeps such great time...another story of great accuracy of Orient watches for me.


----------



## xzqt

Dont under estimate the Orient movt, they are quite well tune from the factory.


----------



## Dan83bz

xzqt said:


> they are quite well tune from the factory.


...and robust. In my early days of collecting I've had a couple of ETA's and even some Russian pieces. The ETAs were usually quite accurate, acceptable by any means but far-far away from Orient Star performance, and some of those watches cost more than most of my Orient Stars. I tinkered with some of those Russian pieces, adjusting it, some used to be very accurate but they "lost" the settings quite quickly. I've never had to adjust any of my Orient Star pieces.


----------



## cabfrank

Amazing, love it!


----------



## FongSayYuk

Dan83bz said:


> What did you do to it exactly? Did you use the "toothpick technique"? :-d


yepT_T


----------



## HUF

Dan83bz said:


> ...and robust. In my early days of collecting I've had a couple of ETA's and even some Russian pieces. The ETAs were usually quite accurate, acceptable by any means but far-far away from Orient Star performance, and some of those watches cost more than most of my Orient Stars. I tinkered with some of those Russian pieces, adjusting it, some used to be very accurate but they "lost" the settings quite quickly. I've never had to adjust any of my Orient Star pieces.


Many moons ago I had this ugly POLJOT made in USSR. In its manual they said that the watch had "improved" movement. I believe it was because of 0.33 sec period instead of common 0.5 sec. After adjusting, the watch was very accurate - exactly +1 sec/day. It ran like that for a few years until I screwed it up somehow when was adjusting the day/date.


----------



## HoosierTrooper

My Flight usually loses 4-5 seconds a day, and about the same overnight laying on the dresser. I've tried various overnight positions and it didn't seem to make much difference so I decided to try and regulate it myself. I don't even know what the little mechanism is called but it was set a little off of the center mark towards the - side so I gently moved it slightly past the center mark towards the + side. This caused it to run too fast so I lined it up directly in the center and now it is dead on.I let it run completely down and yesterday I was able to get it exactly the same as time.gov and when I took it off at bed time it was still exactly the same. This morning it was about 2 seconds fast.

I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to adjust it that perfectly considering i have never tried it before.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

I'm happy to report I checked my 3rd gen Bambino 4 days ago and right now it's still in the same second ... I'm impressed. That movement actually sounds great.... much like higher grade movements. Makes me think of my JLC Master control or my ETA 2892 powered Longines. Definitively sweeter than my 4R36 Seiko's or my other ETA 2824 watches.


----------



## cel4145

Got a Orient Black Ray diver watch from Long Island Watch's Scratch and Dent. The item was described as like new and working fine after having the movement repaired by Orient. Had it a few days. Consistently gains over a minute each day. 

Lesson here? Don't trust Orient's repair service to be able to fix their own watches. :-|


----------



## GNNS

I have an Orient symphony which has the same caliber as the bambino and some other models,the 48743.

If your watch runs fast a few seconds a day,try to place it overnight with number 10 up,in a diagonal position.I put it that way the last two days,and it seems to slow down 3-5 seconds overnight.The position I placed was the one I described,with number 10 up and a bit on the left from the vertical axis.You have to find a way to make it stable in that position,so you may have to use an object to achive this.Not as easy as the usual crow up/down and face up/down positions,but maybe it's worht a try if you can keep the accuracy perfect and don't re-adjust the time every now and then.


----------



## Rocat

My newly purchased Blue Ray is currently running a power reserve and accuracy test. It's on the 43 hour and still keeps time just for IMO. After 43 hours it is only 16 seconds fast. I took it off the rubber strap and put on a black Nato. I'm hooked. Looking for a Orient Flight Black with SS case next.


----------



## FluffinStuff

Stopped wearing my mako (2012) for a few months. Being new to mechanical watches, I didn't know you should continue to wind them (via motion) daily even if not wearing. 

So I've come crawling back to the watch after getting my fill of a digital, but now I have a problem - I'm losing 35 minutes per night! 

During the day while worn 9am-9pm, I keep accurate to a second, but after that I start losing minutes. Last night was about 2 minutes by midnight, then 35 minutes between yesterday am and now. 

I'm thinking the lubrication, power reserve or date function are the cause. 

Any suggestions for confirming what the issue is? 

I'd take it to a watch shop, but they're all quoting a minimum $100 service fee. 

Thanks


----------



## Bassgroove

I´m wearing my Mako XL 24/7 and it run 4 seconds a day/under half a minute in a week
In the beginning (4 Month ago it run 6-7 seconds faster)


----------



## Ahmed Maher

Most of my orients have been within +/- 4 sec per day , and i find them to be a little bit more accurate than seikos.
However , i still do think it's a matter of luck because i bought one orient which was about 25 sec fast per day and i have a new seiko 5 which is always less than 5 sec fast per day .


----------



## Gynnild

My bambino is usually +3.1-4.5s/day, but when I let it rest for about 12-16 hours, it can go up to +10s/day.


----------



## GNNS

Gynnild said:


> My bambino is usually +3.1-4.5s/day, but when I let it rest for about 12-16 hours, it can go up to +10s/day.


If you want to slow it down,put it with 12 up (and with a bit of inlcination to the back),and report back with your results please


----------



## cabfrank

Actually, I thought crown up to slow it down (?).


----------



## GNNS

Mine slows down when I leave it overnight this way


----------



## Habu968

I own 4 and have found them to all be pretty accurate overall


----------



## 937154

My Ray is consistently 2 seconds fast if I wear it 24/7. If I leave it alone for a full day it speeds up to 5 seconds. I haven't experimented with different positions (yet).


----------



## mlankton

My first Orient, a black Vintage, is now a week old. I've only kept track the last four days, and the last two days it was +4 seconds each time, the day before that +5. All I need to know really, astounding for a watch at this price and reinforces my already great impressions. I'm ordering my second Orient within the next few days.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Resurrecting this old thread.

I'd never timed my previous Orients, but I've been tracking my new to me Orient Ray. It is consistently averaging -4 seconds per day. Pretty damn good considering the price of these watches (to echo what others have said).


----------



## baczajka

Rice and Gravy said:


> Resurrecting this old thread.
> 
> I'd never timed my previous Orients, but I've been tracking my new to me Orient Ray. It is consistently averaging -4 seconds per day. Pretty damn good considering the price of these watches (to echo what others have said).


All of my Orient watches are in that neighborhood. Great movements. Unbelievable if you factor in cost.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## massimoambrosio77

My Mako blu dial +4 sec/day.


----------



## Kenwoof

Since we're resurrecting the OP's post, this is the CEX0P003W. I bought mine off eBay for $81 about a month ago.

Couldn't be happier, nice guilloche dial w power reserve and lume on hands/hour markers.

It's running at +1.2 seconds a day! That's less than a minute per month! Nice..

Here are a couple of pics the OP couldn't post


----------



## togi_d

My Orient Sun and Moon Automatic gains about 2 seconds a day


----------



## JimBass

I have six Orients and they all gain or lose no more than 2 seconds a day.


----------



## Vamospues

Some very accurate Orients in this thread! ... my new Mako is less so, but not at all bad. Here's a chart for the first month's performance, I was wearing it daily at least 10 hours or so:


----------



## Tom3

Here is the watch that started this thread nearly six years later. Still about +1 per day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase015

Haven't timed my Excursionist, but it is very reliable. I rarely have to adjust the time on it and I'll wear it for a week or two in a row. My Mako was the same way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

I'm sure I probably said this before, but I have a Symphony that is the most accurate auto I've ever owned, and a Ray which is right up there, second I'm pretty sure. All of the others I own or have owned have been better than specs would indicate also. I don't have any of the newer hack/handwind movements, so I can't comment on them, but the basic Orient auto movements are amazing.


----------



## dlen

My Orient m-force runs at +8 per day.
I also have an Orient star GMT it remains accurate not loosing or gaining time in a over 48 hours.

Sent from my NX505J using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

I'm the happy owner of four Orients, hooked on this brand for its value, huge range of designs ... and accuracy. All of my watches run at 2–8 secs per day fast, straight out of the box. Consistent and reliable.


----------



## Vamospues

I'm the happy owner of four Orients, hooked on this brand for its value, huge range of designs ... and accuracy. All of my watches run at 2–8 secs per day fast, straight out of the box. Consistent and reliable.


----------



## jerj

My Bambino is remarkably accurate. If I'm wearing it regularly and leave it face down overnight it generally runs +/- 1s a day...and some days even better. 

This was my first automatic and I couldn't have had a more painless experience!


----------



## erliban

My first automatic is a Mako pepsi and it's +1~2 seconds per WEEK, I'm very happy with it


----------



## clarosec

My Star Seeker runs +2s/day.

My Journeyman is about the same.

My Ray runs -5-+6s/day. Not sure why but it's good enough at the price?

By comparison my recently serviced 1957 Omega Constellation Calendar is running -7.2s/day. That may be due to the new mainspring bushing needing to settle in.

No complaints about Orient here. Accurate. Reliable. Affordable. Bulletproof.


----------



## cabfrank

No complaints about Orient here. Accurate. Reliable. Affordable. Bulletproof.[/QUOTE]

Excellent assessment of the Orient brand.


----------



## heb

I just finished one week of wear of my manual wind "Monarch", white dial. I know this sounds crazy as heck, but it gained 1.35 seconds (two decimals included for comparison) PER WEEK (worn 22+ hours per day). That's a daily rate of +0.19 secs/day. That will do.



heb


----------



## Lost

My Polaris was running slow from 1.7 to 2.5 spd. I recently figured out though that it hits the gas if I put it face down when I go to bed. Now most days it is damn near spot on! Really amazing to me, hope it stays that way. Been wearing it everyday since i got it 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## cabfrank

^^ Both amazing, and both keepers I'd say.^^


----------



## quadrifoglio

Hello,

I bought Orient Explorer two weeks a go, and the accuracy was -14 seconds per day, so I regulated the watch and now it runs around -1.2 seconds per day. I am satisfied with the results, but beat error is somewhat high, it shows from 2 to 4 miliseconds.
What would you suggest, to leave it this way or regulate beat error as well?


----------



## dark matter

My first Orient is a Flight model FER2A001B0. I just received it on Tuesday and so far it is keeping very accurate time. I've been checking it every day and it usually is exactly matching time.gov, however if I lay it dial up at night it has been as much as 2.5 seconds slow the next day. So I make it a practice to lay it crown up and it seems to stay in step with the exact time within a second or less each day.

I'm very impressed with this piece, so much so that I ordered another Orient, this one an M-Force Air Diver model SEL03004B0 and will report how it compares soon. b-)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I have a first generation Blue Ray, unsure on the age, but I am the 3rd owner I believe. I tracked it's time keeping over the course of a week recently, mostly on the wrist. One of the days it sat for about 18 hours. It averaged about +10 s/d. It seems to gain time sitting face up and slow down crown up. The time keeping for these watches at less than $150 new is really impressive.


----------



## JustBlueFish

hi I picked up an Orient Ray II which I believe has an F69 auto movement. Does anyone know what the advertised accuracy of this movement is? I appreciate the info.


----------



## CHARON6789

jerj said:


> My Bambino is remarkably accurate. If I'm wearing it regularly and leave it face down overnight it generally runs +/- 1s a day...and some days even better.
> 
> This was my first automatic and I couldn't have had a more painless experience!


Wow, just wow
My Bambino runs ~+8 per day.


----------



## DevK

It's simply luck. It's great of course, and you should be happy. But the spec for most, if not all Orient's is -15 - +25 seconds/day mean daily rate. This does not include positional variation, which isn't amazing, and also isochronism. So you must understand that the accuracy of a few people on the forum with -2s/day or +0.01s/day does not mean 'Orient's have amazing accuracy'. It's just your luck. Having said that, Orient's are amongst the best watches for the money.


----------



## GT1-Reach

My ray raven 2 currently runs on +3 seconds a day. i am very happy with it


----------



## Scofield8

My 1 month old orient mako usa ii gains about 2 min/wk. Any chance that gets reduced over time as it settles in? Kinda annoying having to reset it every week.


----------



## Hazy Davy

I'm reviving this old thread because I'm very impressed by the accuracy of my new Orient Ray II. I've had it for a month now and it's been more accurate than my quartz watches. It's gained 8 seconds over the span of 30 days! Talk about bang for your buck. 

What are your experiences with Orient movements and their accuracy?


----------



## ^Gurthang54

HD,

My Ray II has had very good accuracy over only 4 months, usually +/- 2-3 second/day, which is better than the F6922 specs. of +15/-25 seconds/day. that said, I have had days where the Ray gains or looses nearly 30 seconds. I can attribute the gain to doing a lot of hand work (snow shoveling). The losses I cannot pinpoint but I suspect that I didn't give the watch enough wrist movement to keep it fully wound. 

When the newer F6 movement is mentioned in any threads inquiring about auto movement accuracy, more often than not the poster(s) report better than spec. accuracy. 

The F69 compared to my Seiko 7T92 chrono movement isn't even on the same continent. The '92 is usually +/- 1-2 seconds / month.


----------



## Hazy Davy

The 7T92 is a quartz movement though, right?

Anyway, it's impressive what Orient are doing with this movement. As good or even better than the 6r15, but for the price of a 4r35.


----------



## ^Gurthang54

The Seiko 7T92 is a quartz chrono movement, not certain where it is in the Seiko heirarchy. 

If you look through some of the Orient Star models you will find F6 based movements. The F6N43 powers the OS Elegant Classic w/ power reserve or the F6F42 OS Semi-Skeleton Classic w/ small seconds & power reserve.


----------



## Codydog2

I have also seen great accuracy from these watches. 

1 1/2 yr old Mako USA II just timed 2 weeks ago gives me about +7 spd for the week (wearing 10 -12 hrs then face down at night). And an Orient Flight that has run for 10 days at +5spd (same 10 -12 hr per day but crown up at night).

Very pleased with them.


----------



## Codydog2

I have also seen great accuracy from these watches. 

1 1/2 yr old Mako USA II just timed 2 weeks ago gives me about +7 spd for the week (wearing 10 -12 hrs then face down at night). And an Orient Flight that has run for 10 days at +5spd (same 10 -12 hr per day but crown up at night).

Very pleased with them.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

I know watch movement accuracy is a bit of a lottery, however, I am happy to report that the first month wearing my new Ray II it averaged less than +2 seconds per day. There were a few days when it gained a bit more and a few when it was slower, but the overall accuracy is remarkable, especially for a low cost watch like the Ray. I usually wear it 24 hours a day except for showering.


----------



## Ron521

My 2ER0 is by a significant margin the most accurate automatic watch I own, at + 0.4 sec/day.


----------



## speedlever

I have both an Orient Star Classic (WX0291EL) and a blue Triton (RA-EL0002L00A). I pretty much alternate the watches every other day or so, depending on accuracy. By that I mean, I check accuracy daily and normally wear the most accurate one leaving the other one to rest in a position to correct itself.

Both watches are nearing 1 year in age. The Orient Star is about a month older (in my possession) than the Triton. Both started out with amazing accuracy, especially the Orient Star. It was pretty much dead on for weeks at a time. But as both watches have aged, the accuracy has started to decline a bit.

I use WatchCheck to keep a record of my watch accuracy. Both were reset at the most recent change to DST on March 10. The Orient Star is showing average rate of +0.1 s/d (but real life it typically gains or loses 2 to 4 s/d... gains on the wrist, loses when resting 9 up). The Triton averages +0.6 s/d (real life can be around+ 15 s/d worn and - 15 s/d resting 9 up).

Not sure whether I should try a demagnetizer or not on the Triton. That's a bit more inaccuracy than I care to live with, although it's pretty easy to keep in check by simple positional resting. The Orient Star is still acceptable to my thinking.


----------



## speedlever

Duplicate.


----------

